# Linux Applikationen > Neue Programme/Versionen >  WineX Game Manager 0.92

## gladiac

> Um ein Windows-Spiel unter WineX zu installieren müssen die notwendigen Befehle dafür mühsam in der command line eingeben werden. Wer das Spiel häufig spielt, muss es ebenfalls jedes mal von der commanline aus starten. WineX Game Manager macht das Ganze ein wenig einfacher, da es eine graphische Schnittstelle für das installieren und starten von Windows Spielen unter Linux ist.
> 
> 
> ...mehr


hp 



root@w0rk

----------

